# medieval-age medicine



## Wynnara (Jul 28, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone has come across any good resources for medieval-age medicine. This could either be herbal or other common practices of that era.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 29, 2012)

Medieval Medicine: Introduction and Index at Mostly Medieval - Exploring the Middle Ages

Tools of Medieval Doctors | eHow.co.uk

10 Excruciating Medical Treatments from the Middle Ages - Oddee.com (medieval medicine)


----------



## Wynnara (Jul 29, 2012)

Awesome, thanks so much.


----------



## SeverinR (Jul 31, 2012)

Can this be moved or at least the links placed in:

Writing Resources

The sources offer a glimpse at medievil medicine.


----------



## Zero Angel (Jul 31, 2012)

For all things medieval, I recommend the SCA. Many of its members research into about every facet of the medieval world (from the fall of Rome to the Renaissance usually).

SCA.org


----------

